# Mi encuentro con los fantasmas



## chclau (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola,

Alguien por ahi pregunto sobre fantasmas y me hizo acordar de un pequenio sustito que sufri en mi adolescencia por andar jugando con fantasmas.

La cosa es que uno de los amigos vino a contar que si se deja un grabador abierto en un cuarto desocupado, a veces los fantasmas graban voces. Era un fin de semana en una casa quinta, seriamos cuatro o cinco pavotes de 14 años que nos juntamos a hacer pavadas tipicas de la edad.

Al principio agarramos el grabador y nos inventamos programas de radio, muchos de los contenidos de esos programas son obviamente irreproducibles pero algunos eran bastante comicos o por lo menos lo eran para unos cuantos pavotes como eramos (y algunos todavia somos). Grabamos programas imitando a locutores de la epoca, programas de deportes... En el programa de deportes nos reimos del pobre Reutemann, un corredor de formula uno que solia tener mucha mala suerte, incluyendo que se le caian pedazos de los autos durante la carrera. La gran "comicidad" era decir, ahi pasa Fittipaldi, ROOOOM, ahi pasa Niki Lauda, ROOOMMM, ahi pasa Reutemann... en ese momento aporreabamos cacerolas, chapas, etc. Pavadas de chicos, bah, hasta que nos cansamos y nos fuimos a dormir.

Pero antes de irnos a dormir... dimos vuelta el cassette y lo dejamos grabando en un cuarto vacio.

A la mañana llega Gustavo, uno de nuestros amigos, con los ojos desorbitados, y nos hace escuchar que en el cassette se escuchan VOCES! Voces que hablan todo el tiempo, en algo que parece aleman.

Asustadisimos ya todos nosotros aunque deciamos que no, fuimos a lo del vecino para que escuche el tambien. Mientras escuchabamos con el reconocimos algo. Ruido de cacerolas. Y ahi nos avivamos de que estabamos escuchando nuestra "transmision de radio" del dia anterior, al reves. El que sabe como funciona un cassette de los viejos entiende de que hablo, hay quien quiza se dio cuenta desde el principio de la historia.

Asi que el pobre Reutemann nos salvo del susto porque si no fuera por el ruido de las cacerolas nos habria llevado muchisimo tiempo entender que era lo que estabamos escuchando... que no eran fantasmas, ni mucho menos. Por suerte, nunca vi ni escuche de ninguno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)

Jajasjaj , mal ajustado el azimut de la cabeza jajaja

Yo he visto pasar-mover fantasma con el rabillo del ojo y al girar la cabeza y mirar , nada 

Pero me pasó en casa luego de un fin de semana afuera , la pava-cafetera estaba caliente  , aposté a que nos habían robado , pero no  . Los pensamientos sobre fantasmas tomando mate o café eran obvios  . Al final era la hornalla defectuosa que al apagarla le quedaba una llamita pequeña debajo del quemador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2014)

en mi casa anterior todos los dias a casi la misma hora,
se podía ver una sombra que pasaba ,se podía ver por el trasluz del vidrio de la ventana,
era grande la sombra,
y nunca pude ver que era lo que causaba la sombra,ya que me fije con cuidado de donde venia la luz y por donde probablemente se generaba,
pensé en algún gato que pasaba por el muro,,,nada 
algún pájaro nocturno ,,,y nada 
la sombra de una rama ,la corte y nada 
nunca pude descubrir de donde venia la sombra, un misterio el fantasma de la ventana
era un relojito a la misma hora ± 10 minutos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2014)

> ahi pasa Fittipaldi, ROOOOM, ahi pasa Niki Lauda, ROOOMMM, ahi pasa Reutemann... en ese momento aporreabamos cacerolas, chapas, etc. Pavadas de chicos,



jajaja muy bueno e ingenioso pobre loco Reutemann ...

Algún día nos juntaremos a comer un asado y cuando la calma de la noche apacigüe la panza le contare historia que me pasaron... le van a chorrear los pantalones... cosas jodidas que vi en esta vida


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 24, 2015)

puse como titulo "Tu experiencia tipo Xfiles?", pero bien podria traducirlo y preguntarles de otra manera el asunto... Vistes un cuco? bicho raro, el viejo de la bolsa, algo raro o han tenido alfuna experiencia paranormal??? (quedan esceptuados loq ue son participes del arenero del foto )

Hace 7 años, compre un terreno en la localidad de Comodoro Rivadavia en una zona llamada cordon forestal. Basicamente es una zona de mucho verde (por no decir campo), cerros, aire limpio , etc, y ahi construi mi casa..
Para que me ayudaran a construirla, contrate a una gente del norte que recien estaban llegados a la ciudad en busca de trabajo y no tenian ni donde dormir, asiq ue les preste una casilla y arreglamos un numero mas comida para trabajar... En una de las tantas noches de asado y fotos con esta gente, una foto en particular me llamo la atencion 
Ver el archivo adjunto 136183

ojo, no me llamo la atencion el dedo del superfotografo  miren bien 

Ver el archivo adjunto 136184
en aquel entonces, no teniamos perro, no teniamos nada... ni gatos... vean mas de cerca la foto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 136185

como podran ver, se colo en la foto un peque patagonico





(aclaro por si pensaban que era el lemur)...
a vos... te paso algo raro que puedas "mostrar"?


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 25, 2015)

Bueno yo no creía en fantasmas ni nada parecido... Hasta que mi mama me dijo qué si quería podía ir a dormir a la casa de mi abuela y que ahí me iba a hacer creyente... Y bueno fui... Ya acostado mirando tv me paso una.. Miro al pasillo y la luz prendida... Bueno. La apagué. Al rato parpadea y se prende "ajá" pensé es el interruptor.... Y no andaba bien... Prendía y apagaba... Presto atención y se prendía apretando para el lado de la puerta... Me acoste ya mas atento he irritado... Se prendió... Fui y estaba apretado hacia el lado de la puerta... Y la luz de la cocina... También... Listo nunca mas fui.
Y apareció otro día mi cuñado... Y mi mama estaba cuidando la casa y lo "desafiamos" y como estaba al pepe... Fue..
Mi mama en la pieza de mi abuela y el en la habitación contigua ambos acostados mirando tv... En eso  tanto mi mama como el veía que se asomaban por la puerta cuando ellos miraban se escondía y no veían.. Ambas tv cerca de la puerta...así que no era difil ver... En un momento mi mama le grita pidiéndole que se deje de hacer el gracioso y mi cuñado se levanta y ve a mi mama acostada y el también asustado le dice que creía que era ella... Ya asustados comienza la luz... Mi mama le dice que no la apague... Al rato la puerta del pasillo se abre...  Luego la luz del comedor... Mi cuñado se levanta y re intenta cerrarla pero al rato se abre y la ultima vez se abre y golpea... Nunca mas fue a dormir otra vez...
Como para agregar un gusto mas salado... Antiguamente practicaban religión unbanda y mi mama me contó que además de llegar a ver como hacían sacfificios , llego a pelearse con mi abuela por no querer.cambiarse de religión, y su propia madre en una especie de ataque por negarse le había prometido que iba a caminar en 4 patas, que iba a comer bichos y le iba a llorar para ,"volver"..
 En ese  tiempo una de mis hermanas vivía con ella y mi abuelo y tras un episodio de intento de suicidio la llevamos a casa... Cuando se recuperó a veces pedía que apaguen la radio (la radio estaba apagada) por que decía escuchar solo insultos...  Terminó medicada un tiempo y mejoró... Con mi otra hermana paso una vez que uno de los "sacerdotes" estos llego a la casa de mi habuela y mi mama la había dejado ahí, cuando volvió estaba durmiendo (ella era chiquita y esto paso mucho antes que lo anterior) cuando mi mama vuelve a casa se despierta y comienza a llorar y a gritar con que ve fantasmas y "bichos" pasan las hs llega mi papa y al verlo dice que es un bicho y sigue gritando.... Termino llevándola a la parroquia donde el cura la calmo y logro dormir... Pidió para bendecir nuestra casa y todo paso... 
Si me preguntan que creo, creo en malas energias lo que yo viví y vi no justifica la existencia de nada, pero si creo en el mal, como en la mas profunda ausencia de amor, lo cual puede ser muy peligroso para personas sensible a estas "energías"

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Mi encuentro con los fantasmas.











     ​


----------

